# Origin Fertility Clinic



## pink tulip (Dec 5, 2007)

Hi Everyone,

I'm new to this forum....so it's lovely to meet you all 
After TTC for 3 years and going to Galway for the last 6 months for Napro ( also on the waiting list for ICSI at the RVH) we have finally decided to go for a private cycle of ICSI at the Origin clinic. We got our first date today for the initial consultation, which is at start of Jan. I'm quite excited and I wondered if any of you lovely ladies had much experience of the clinic and if you have any advice for me.

Thanks, Pink Tulip


----------



## MOODY (Nov 15, 2007)

Hi pink tulip,   welcome, thats a lovely start to the new year having your first cons in jan.
The best thread for great advice is the NORTHERN IRELAND GIRLS, they are good craic  
and will help you out, so check them out.   I am all ways lurking  at their thread) they chear me up
they have such craic! I


----------



## crazykate (Oct 1, 2007)

Hi Pink Tulip and welcome aboard - jump on over to NI Girls as Moody says.

I have just had Egg Transfer with Origin and I have to say they have been fabulous!  You will find all the information you need (gory bits included) on the NI Thread.

Good luck


----------



## MOODY (Nov 15, 2007)

Hi again,   just blowing you some bubbles with 7 in them  
look after yourself, Love MOODY.X


----------



## Mrs AB (Nov 3, 2007)

Hiya Pink Tulip (can you get pink tulips?!)  Was reading your post and would agree with Kate - Origin are very good, I had my inital consultation with them in October - they are very efficient.  Try not to be too nervous in the run up to your appointment - keep an open mind, this infertility malarkey is a complex one - there are no straight forward answers sometimes unfortunately.  But, you are doing the right thing - unfortunately I waited 3 yrs before I got the courage to make that all important phonecall to make my appointment, but at least now I know what the issues are and how we're gonna address them.  Lecture over!

Moody - I'm concerned!  Why do you not join our wonderous debates/discussions/chit-chat?!  Purlease don't feel that you can't join in!!!  Actually, I demand that you join us!!!  

Looking forward to hearing from you both on the other side soon.

Anita


----------



## MISSY97 (Sep 26, 2007)

Hi pink tulip 

I had my consultation at the end of october and had a review 2 weeks ago, they are very helpful and answer any questions, dh and i have been back and forth with them with any questions we needed answered and they had no problems making time to help us.  

You should join us on the northern ireland thread, every one is friendly and it really helps reading and talking to others.  That includes you moody.  It helps you keep positive.  

  


Missy xx


----------



## Shellyj (Mar 25, 2007)

Hi Pink Tulip, you cant go wrong with Origin, the staff are amazing, and all of the doctors are lovely, especially Dr Roberts, hes a real gentleman!!  Good luck  Shellyjxx


----------

